# Lets see your ATV or UTV snow plow setup for 2012/2013 season



## Antlerart06

Let see what you have to use this season
Give Details and Photos
I'll start off

I have a 2001 HO 500 Polaris
Duro Power Grip tires new for this season
Front plow is a CC 48'' with wings total width 58'' lift use a winch
Custom made Rear trip Plow 48'' on a CC 3 point hitch with down pressure


----------



## R3Dside

I have a '12 Yamaha Grizzly and a 52" cycle county state plow. Should be a pretty sweet combination.


----------



## russ600

She aint pretty but she worked. 
Next time I'll turn the lights off.

2007 Can Am Outlander 650
26" Swamp lites
Temporarily till the 60" Warn Provantage front mount comes this weekend
(Pallet, OSB & ratchet straps)

Antlerart06, Can I get some pics of that rear mount plow? I need something like that!!!


----------



## Antlerart06

russ600;1514602 said:


> She aint pretty but she worked.
> Next time I'll turn the lights off.
> 
> 2007 Can Am Outlander 650
> 26" Swamp lites
> Temporarily till the 60" Warn Provantage front mount comes this weekend
> (Pallet, OSB & ratchet straps)
> 
> Antlerart06, Can I get some pics of that rear mount plow? I need something like that!!!


Looks like you need a front plow first


----------



## ALC-GregH

Antlerart06;1514963 said:


> Looks like you need a front plow first


On his behalf, he did say he's waiting for the plow kit to come in. When he said it ain't pretty, my first thought was scrolling down to see a beat up atv with a rusted up plow using a piece of rope to lift the blade. He out did my expectations. LOL

PS, my atv and stuff is the same as last year. I am getting a Blizzard plow for my truck and a salt spreader. I signed on 8 new driveways and two private driveways. The private drives lead to the 8 homes I'm doing as well. In the end, anything up to 6" will yield over 1k. This is a per push deal with them all. If we are predicted to get a foot of snow, I'll more then likely be making multiple visits at the 1K per push deal. They are big wig doctors in 2+mil homes on top of a mountain! Their private driveway needs to be clear at all times.


----------



## Antlerart06

Here few photos my setup

Even got plow mounts mounted on the 7740 ford


----------



## D Industries




----------



## Antlerart06

ALC-GregH;1515237 said:


> On his behalf, he did say he's waiting for the plow kit to come in. When he said it ain't pretty, my first thought was scrolling down to see a beat up atv with a rusted up plow using a piece of rope to lift the blade. He out did my expectations. LOL
> 
> PS, my atv and stuff is the same as last year. I am getting a Blizzard plow for my truck and a salt spreader. I signed on 8 new driveways and two private driveways. The private drives lead to the 8 homes I'm doing as well. In the end, anything up to 6" will yield over 1k. This is a per push deal with them all. If we are predicted to get a foot of snow, I'll more then likely be making multiple visits at the 1K per push deal. They are big wig doctors in 2+mil homes on top of a mountain! Their private driveway needs to be clear at all times.


WOW not going use your grizzly

I see you are bragging it up Hope goes well dont kick your self in the butt


----------



## ALC-GregH

Antlerart06;1516221 said:


> WOW not going use your grizzly
> 
> *I see you are bragging it up* Hope goes well dont kick your self in the butt


Considering I landed a large amount of snow removal work, yes I'm bragging just a bit. I'm up to 14 homes now, all right near if now next to others. ussmileyflag


----------



## Antlerart06

ALC-GregH;1517106 said:


> Considering I landed a large amount of snow removal work, yes I'm bragging just a bit. I'm up to 14 homes now, all right near if now next to others. ussmileyflag


WoW 14 dang thats a load 
How long do you think it will take you do this Large amount of snow work


----------



## ALC-GregH

I'm thinking about 30+hrs. ussmileyflag


----------



## Antlerart06

ALC-GregH;1518211 said:


> I'm thinking about 30+hrs. ussmileyflag


:salute:
Okay ussmileyflag


----------



## Matt994

*Letting the ATV do all the work *

The atv is for plowing the driveways/small parking lot and sidewalks. Using the truck to transport it to the jobs that arent in the neighborhood


----------



## Antlerart06

Matt994;1518642 said:


> The atv is for plowing the driveways/small parking lot and sidewalks. Using the truck to transport it to the jobs that arent in the neighborhood


Nice setup 
Think you need put some tail lights on the back you cant see the atv lights


----------



## Matt994

Antlerart06;1518747 said:


> Nice setup
> Think you need put some tail lights on the back you cant see the atv lights


Ya the halter kinda ruined my plan. But most of my contracts happen to be within 5 or 6 blocks of me so i should be ok


----------



## BlueRam2500

Pic of mine from last year. Nothing has changed on it, except more miles on it from the summer. Love the quad, had it since '07. Would like to get some wings for the plow and make it go a little faster, but it does the job for me right now.


----------



## soapy

I am using a 2012 Honda Foreman with power steering and a 60 inch state plow for most of my small plowing. I also have a 420 Honda Rancher with a 48" cycle country plow. I have a plow truck also for commercial jobs but I really enjoy using an ATV for most jobs. After 30 years of of plowing on a atv it is just in my blood. The power steering is a great advantage with all the weight of the plow.


----------



## Antlerart06

soapy;1520120 said:


> I am using a 2012 Honda Foreman with power steering and a 60 inch state plow for most of my small plowing. I also have a 420 Honda Rancher with a 48" cycle country plow. I have a plow truck also for commercial jobs but I really enjoy using an ATV for most jobs. After 30 years of of plowing on a atv it is just in my blood. The power steering is a great advantage with all the weight of the plow.


Nice setup 
Are them Honda's a true 4x4 or do they still have limited slip in the front


----------



## soapy

The Hondas are a limited slip front end. It has always worked fine me. For $40 Highlifter makes a part that will turn most any Honda front dif into a full locker. I just have never had a need for full lock up on the front. I do understand that the 2012s have a better front differential.


----------



## My07Brute

Bring on the Snow!!

Been looking at the Eagle plow ETC (Power pivot), not sure if I will do it this year. Only thing new will be strobes (Smaller E3 type) and working on a backing plate for the rubber flap.


----------



## Antlerart06

My07Brute;1527903 said:


> Bring on the Snow!!
> 
> Been looking at the Eagle plow ETC (Power pivot), not sure if I will do it this year. Only thing new will be strobes (Smaller E3 type) and working on a backing plate for the rubber flap.


O yes I always add something each year to help my Sidewalk crew
I thought about a Power pivot 
But last year was a flop and this year isnt looking to good

Nice atv you have


----------



## Dave T

I'm going to use the same setup I've used the last two years...


----------



## nautica0626

I got 2011 grizzly 700 in yamaha blue... with warn 54 inch blade mid mount... and viper max 2k winch with blue rope...already for some snow.. last year got not even dusting hope this year makes up for it.. quad really wants to go work it feels like.. just hope machine isn't too big for what I need it for.. moved up from kingquad 300 to this beast.. feels huge compared to old one..


----------



## Antlerart06

Dave T;1528121 said:


> I'm going to use the same setup I've used the last two years...


Does them Big horns do well in the snow
I bought Tusk brand new for this year They just like Bighorns


----------



## ALC-GregH

My07Brute;1527903 said:


> Bring on the Snow!!
> 
> Been looking at the Eagle plow ETC (Power pivot), not sure if I will do it this year. Only thing new will be strobes (Smaller E3 type) and *working on a backing plate for the rubber flap*.


I haven't done it on my plow but I was going to get a piece of metal that would overlap the top edge of the blade and have a shop put a bend (maybe 25-30degrees) so it would push the rubber flap down just a bit to help contain and roll the snow better. As it is now, it will try to push the flap back some in heavy snow.


----------



## My07Brute

ALC-GregH;1529826 said:


> I haven't done it on my plow but I was going to get a piece of metal that would overlap the top edge of the blade and have a shop put a bend (maybe 25-30degrees) so it would push the rubber flap down just a bit to help contain and roll the snow better. As it is now, it will try to push the flap back some in heavy snow.


Yeah, that's what I am making to see if it helps, just gonna try 10* for now (any more than that and when the plow trips it could be interesting)


----------



## My07Brute

Antlerart06;1529462 said:


> Does them Big horns do well in the snow
> I bought Tusk brand new for this year They just like Bighorns


I love my horns in the snow, I leave all the other guys I ride with just sitting there, its almost like a snowmobile cause they ride on top and don't dig like mud tires.


----------



## soapy

I did some research and found I can buy a simple spring washer to go in the front differential of my Honda Foreman to make the front end fully lock up when real 4 wheel drive is needed. The cost is only $8.24 for the new washer.


----------



## irv

soapy;1530088 said:


> I did some research and found I can buy a simple spring washer to go in the front differential of my Honda Foreman to make the front end fully lock up when real 4 wheel drive is needed. The cost is only $8.24 for the new washer.


hadnt heard this . got a link to an article or postings about it. maybe it
would work in a rubiconn. this isnt going to make it a locker?


----------



## soapy

Check on the Honda ATV forum. There is a thread on how to do this as well as the part number that you will need.


----------



## Antlerart06

My07Brute;1530050 said:


> I love my horns in the snow, I leave all the other guys I ride with just sitting there, its almost like a snowmobile cause they ride on top and don't dig like mud tires.


Kool I'll have find out,when get some snow and go do some night time rides


----------



## mkwl

*Here's my setup...*

I've owned it since new in '06- 2006 Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4 with a 54" Cycle Country Plow- have plowed a lotta driveways with it (before I got my trucks)- works great! Now my brother runs it for me in storms to plow all our drives close to the house- awesome for small drives and moderate snowfalls (struggles a bit with heavy snow or accumulations more than 6" or so).

Here's a pic when she was new- looks basically the same now with a couple more scratches (trailriding in the summer Thumbs Up)....


----------



## irv

soapy;1530396 said:


> Check on the Honda ATV forum. There is a thread on how to do this as well as the part number that you will need.


im not on that forum. got a link or the section to got to?

i follow the honda foreman forums. gave up some of the others .
dont check too often


----------



## irv

irv;1531824 said:


> im not on that forum. got a link or the section to got to?
> 
> i follow the honda foreman forums. gave up some of the others .
> dont check too often


update--found it--good forum. thank you!


----------



## RC51

2012 Polaris Razor 800 50". Pro Armor doors with canvas cab. Summit Racing heater, Moose 60" plow.


----------



## RC51

irv;1530190 said:


> hadnt heard this . got a link to an article or postings about it. maybe it
> would work in a rubiconn. this isnt going to make it a locker?


What year Rubicon? I have a spool locker(High Lifter Kit) for my old 2004. Sell it for $50 Shipped


----------



## Dave T

Antlerart06;1529462 said:


> Does them Big horns do well in the snow
> I bought Tusk brand new for this year They just like Bighorns


They do quite well. I air down the fronts to 3 lbs and the rears to 2 1/2 lbs. I also have weight for the racks, but really haven't needed it... yet!


----------



## Antlerart06

Dave T;1533234 said:


> They do quite well. I air down the fronts to 3 lbs and the rears to 2 1/2 lbs. I also have weight for the racks, but really haven't needed it... yet!


Thats kool 
I dont run any weight since I have rear plow on 
Maybe some day I'll find out 
Should go better then what I had

Last week I installed a Thumb Switch I think its ready but since there is no snow More time I have to do things to it
Thinking about installing a Safety kill switch for the winch

I dont run it my sidewalk crew does.


----------



## J_Bryant

*My setup*

This is my first year plowing, I have a 1997 SUZUKI KING QUAD with a 48inch cycle country plow. i lift the plow with my champion 3000lb winch... Like i said, its my first year, so if anyone has any suggestions for me. Please let me know...


----------



## ScubaSteve728

make sure you have some weight for the back and make sure your tires aren't too worn down. 
also you may want to purchase some extra fog lights for the front of your rack as extra work lights 
makes a huge difference plowing at night


----------



## soapy

With any ATV plow it is best to get started on the driveway before any vehicle has driven on it so you can get down to the pavement. If a vehicle drives on the driveway before you plow it is very hard to get the packed snow off since the plow does not weigh enough and you don't have a power down feature. Don't forget to have fun as it is always a good excuse to get out of the house.


----------



## irv

i just use a bag of tube sand on the back like you can get from menards. around
60#. easy on and off/andit goes inside the cab, so it stays dry. im 64
and i have never had fun plowing with my wheeler[[wink, wink]--irv


----------



## J_Bryant

ScubaSteve728;1534554 said:


> make sure you have some weight for the back and make sure your tires aren't too worn down.
> also you may want to purchase some extra fog lights for the front of your rack as extra work lights
> makes a huge difference plowing at night


Thanks, I figured my salt spreader i have for the back, (not installed yet) and a few bags of salt should hold the rear down...Im gonna try to find some good lights tomorrow at TSC


----------



## sm04257

here is my rig, a 250 honda engine on a yamaha big bear frame


----------



## Antlerart06

J_Bryant;1535454 said:


> Thanks, I figured my salt spreader i have for the back, (not installed yet) and a few bags of salt should hold the rear down...Im gonna try to find some good lights tomorrow at TSC


What type of a Spreader you using 
My self I just installed one 
Save my guy wasting time on a push cart Think Atv spreader save time
I used a moultrie 85 lb spreader Plus I added a skirt so it drops the Ice Melt the same width of the ATV

I field tested with pellet Lime and my creation work perfect

Now need snow to get a real test


----------



## J_Bryant

I got a Buyers 100lb ATV spreader... http://bit.ly/WaqAXC Thats the link to the site i got it from.... Im gonna put a big rubber mudflap on the back of the atv to keep it from throwing salt up under my atv and onto the engine...


----------



## Antlerart06

J_Bryant;1538647 said:


> I got a Buyers 100lb ATV spreader... http://bit.ly/WaqAXC Thats the link to the site i got it from.... Im gonna put a big rubber mudflap on the back of the atv to keep it from throwing salt up under my atv and onto the engine...


Thats same kind Im using but mine has different name on it

Mudflap good idea I took mine to the next step I put rubber all the way around it make sure I treating the walk not the grass


----------



## J_Bryant

Do you have a picture you can post of yours with the rubber around it so i can see?, I may try to copy your idea...


----------



## Antlerart06

J_Bryant;1538652 said:


> Do you have a picture you can post of yours with the rubber around it so i can see?, I may try to copy your idea...


Sure here cpl was taken with my phone not to good in a dark shop

I was going make it mount on my rear plow But that means wouldnt be able back real close to doors So I mounted in front of the rear plow

I have set where trap will only open half way From my test might still be to much coming out


----------



## J_Bryant

Does that work pretty good for keeping the salt in a path just as wide as the plow? I think im gonna try something like that...


----------



## Antlerart06

J_Bryant;1538887 said:


> Does that work pretty good for keeping the salt in a path just as wide as the plow? I think im gonna try something like that...


Yes wasnt much out side of the atv tires I spread the stuff on my driveway The stuff that did go out side of the atv path it rolled or bounce to get there


----------



## J_Bryant

I think ill copy that if you dont mind.... haha thanks for sharing the idea


----------



## Antlerart06

J_Bryant;1538990 said:


> I think ill copy that if you dont mind.... haha thanks for sharing the idea


NP if I didnt want you to I wouldnt told about the idea Glad I could help Tell how it goes show some pics


----------



## J_Bryant

Also Do you have any proplem with your spreader blocking your tail light? I relocated mine to the back of mt spreader just to make the City cops happy if the see me out plowing in the early hours...


----------



## Antlerart06

J_Bryant;1539614 said:


> Also Do you have any proplem with your spreader blocking your tail light? I relocated mine to the back of mt spreader just to make the City cops happy if the see me out plowing in the early hours...


Thought of that but My guys never gets on the city roads They haul the atv to each spot
For safety , going add a tail brake light so it can be seen My plan was remove the spreader not in use put on the trailer 
The mounts that came with the spreader I didnt use I made my own out of 1'' sq tubing Made a receiver mounted to atv so I can slide on and off really fast. Thought about adding a extra hole and I can slide it up. So be out the way of the tail light

But my sidewalk crew proably wont lower it or remove it So simple thing to do add a extra light


----------



## My07Brute

Pic of my LED DRL reverse light (only 5w, plugged right in, not super bright. but enough light to see at night)
Got it off ebay, just like these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-E...130&&clkid=4221542032749795499&_qi=RTM1303752

Made up a backing plate for the my rubber flap. Its .060" alum. (no rust), 2 1/2" to a 10* bend, then another 1". Have not had a chance to use it yet, but this should help to keep the flap from folding over.


----------



## Antlerart06

My07Brute;1540019 said:


> Pic of my LED DRL reverse light (only 5w, plugged right in, not super bright. but enough light to see at night)
> Got it off ebay, just like these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-E...130&&clkid=4221542032749795499&_qi=RTM1303752
> 
> Made up a backing plate for the my rubber flap. Its .060" alum. (no rust), 2 1/2" to a 10* bend, then another 1". Have not had a chance to use it yet, but this should help to keep the flap from folding over.


Kool Light Thanks for link I have a set coming


----------



## Dave T

My07Brute;1540019 said:


> Made up a backing plate for the my rubber flap. Its .060" alum. (no rust), 2 1/2" to a 10* bend, then another 1". Have not had a chance to use it yet, but this should help to keep the flap from folding over.


My07Brute, that's a nice looking setup! Thumbs Up

I did something similar on my Eagle plow. I think I used a piece of stainless strap and stainless nuts and bolts to attach. Then I took some angle iron and made up brackets to attach some side markers.


----------



## J_Bryant

I got a set of AUX driving lights from auto zone and mounted one on the back of my ATV so it will shine back and i can see behind me when im plowing, I wired it in with a simple switch and a inline fuse, I dont think i will have any problems with it...


----------



## My07Brute

J_Bryant;1540489 said:


> I got a set of AUX driving lights from auto zone and mounted one on the back of my ATV so it will shine back and i can see behind me when im plowing, I wired it in with a simple switch and a inline fuse, I dont think i will have any problems with it...


That's whats nice on my Brute, there were already wires in the back from the factory for a reverse light, all I had to do was find the hot and plug it in...when I shift to reverse it comes on.


----------



## J_Bryant

I was told i could have tapped into the R light that come on when its in reverse and made it come on when i go in reverse, But i wanted to have a switch, so its not on everytime i back up...


----------



## Antlerart06

J_Bryant;1538887 said:


> Does that work pretty good for keeping the salt in a path just as wide as the plow? I think im gonna try something like that...


My field test The spreader work like a champ all the Icemelt went on the walks not out in the grass My sidewalk crew loves it I hired new guy and He was amazed on how I had my ATV setup

Few things Im going to add is more rubber at the top So it will stop the Icemelt from getting on the ATV
Plus going build a door for it That plastic cover doesnt stay on when you have 30+ winds


----------



## IPLOWSNO

hey guys, i put a new quad in the stable trying to relive my youth,i picked up a ktm 525 it was the closest thing to a honda 250 r i could get,

oh i still got my rincon she's not going anywhere,






oh and i even picked up a honda for my grandson, might as well spoil him too right, minutes after this vid he drove it into the side of my kids new car, so his tires and rims are on hold for now lmao


----------



## mike6256

Dressed for success.


----------



## RC51

Not a bad Idea.


----------



## Dasher2323

or
Search 
David Stover,


----------



## Antlerart06

Dasher2323;1567339 said:


> or
> Search
> David Stover,


Say not sure what to say just WOW
Mine didnt cost very much think I have less then 500 in it For my rearplow Here my youtube


----------



## Iowalawn

*1000 cat*







2011 cat 1000cc


----------



## Iowalawn

*1000 cat*







cat 1000


----------



## Antlerart06

Iowalawn;1567785 said:


> cat 1000


Nice rig How is the Vplow holding up I been looking at them for next year


----------



## Iowalawn

Moose v plow big no don't waste your money. It's slow and the wiring sucks have had nothing but problems. I would like to get a boss but they don't make them for the cat yet.


----------



## Antlerart06

Iowalawn;1567791 said:


> Moose v plow big no don't waste your money. It's slow and the wiring sucks have had nothing but problems. I would like to get a boss but they don't make them for the cat yet.


 I thought Boss made one for the cat My Cusin has one on his cat I'll have to call him see if it was made for it or he made it fit his
I was thinking on moose putting on a ATV not a UTV But like find a Dealer that has them I hate order off line before playing with one first


----------



## RC51

Antlerart06;1567368 said:


> Say not sure what to say just WOW
> Mine didnt cost very much think I have less then 500 in it For my rearplow Here my youtube


Is that in the fixed position? Can you angle it just like the front?


----------



## Antlerart06

RC51;1568165 said:


> Is that in the fixed position? Can you angle it just like the front?


That one in video is a Fix position Trip plow I am building one that will angle and trip once I get it done and field tested I post the video


----------



## IPLOWSNO

My c/c vee fell right off today , dam bolts ripped right thru the metal

I got it all put back together pretty quickly though so its not the end of the world, 

I want to build me my own blade next year


----------



## jays3hds

*Polaris HD*

Been using this set up the past few years. Works great.

Polaris Ranger HD / Boss V-Plow.


----------



## Serenitydb

/Users/serenitylandscapes/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2013/01/14/20130114-221516/IMG_1344.JPG


----------



## Serenitydb

/Users/serenitylandscapes/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2013/01/14/20130114-221516/IMG_1344.JPG


----------



## wislxer

jays3hds;1580039 said:


> Been using this set up the past few years. Works great.
> 
> Polaris Ranger HD / Boss V-Plow.


Nice set up man! I'm very interested to hear more details about how this machine is working for you? You using it for residentials? Do you road it from site to site? Has it ever gotten over-whelmed? And what type of insurance do you have to get for it and a ballpark on how expensive that is? Thanks, I know it's a lot of questions so get back to me when you can. I would've pm'ed you but you don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## jays3hds

*Polaris HD*

I really only use it for my own stuff, as we have car washes and a strip mall.

I trailer it to the sites. It works great in the smaller places.

I have plow rubber on the blade so it does not mark up the cement or asphalt, and it plows all the way down to the surface. It also has down pressure so I can back plow.

It has never gotten over whelmed, so far. I have reg insurance on it.

I had the rig with the lift and go system with a bucket already, so the snow plow was the practical thing to do.

All in I may have 17 or 18 in it. I do have heat in it also, and a wiper kit that I have not installed yet.

I can drop the complete lift and go system in a few minutes and still have a great UTV.

I love it.

Jay


----------



## Tommy_T

ATV or UTV. what about UGV snow plows?






Tommy


----------



## Idahoktmrider

*hydraulic power pack w/blower*

arctic cat


----------



## wislxer

Idahoktmrider;1592379 said:


> arctic cat


How's the reliability of that blower been? Great pic! Iìm sure McCall gets it's fair share of snow! Thought about applying for a job out there before but never did it.

Edit: Just read the title to your pic. That's a hydro blower? What brand or power pack and blower? Is it a skid-steer blower? I'm intrigued!


----------



## livergsp

*2011 Yamaha Grizzly 550eps Eagle 50" plow Promark xtr3000 winch*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

WE NEED SNOW HERE!!!

Scott


----------



## sublime68charge

an old pic but its what Im running
02 Honda Foreman Moose 60" plow with Power Angle and Power Up/Down










Working in the deep stuff.










and the really deep stuff


----------



## atvsnowplower

2012 Polaris Sportsman 500 HO with a 50" Moose Plow with a Polaris 2500 Winch. This is my second winter season using the Polaris but we had very limited snowfall last year. The picture is from this past Friday pushing 8 inches of snow. The snow was wet enough to support the weight of the four wheeler and I was able to stack the snow much higher than the light fluffy snow. No problems at all pushing the 8 inches of wet snow with the Polaris. Looking forward to the next 6-10 inches forecasted for Monday night and Tuesday. Bring it!


----------



## Bobcatjerry

jays3hds;1580039 said:


> Been using this set up the past few years. Works great.
> 
> Polaris Ranger HD / Boss V-Plow.


I just got one of these for a Mule 4010 Diesel... Love it


----------



## jays3hds

I use this for sidewalks. It's AWD and turns tight. It does the lawn in the summer, with the brush removed and the mower deck installed. Takes about 10 minutes to change.


----------



## MaintainzSvcs.

This is my first year venturing into the snow plowing arena. We don't usually get a lot of snow where I live in Tn, but many of my lawn care customers started requiring that I offer snow plowing as a service. So here's my 2008 Grizzly with a 50" swisher plow and unimount. The pic was taken right before Thanksgiving. We got about 2" of snow and has been the only snow this year.


----------



## darrell85

atvsnowplower;1607531 said:


> 2012 Polaris Sportsman 500 HO with a 50" Moose Plow with a Polaris 2500 Winch. This is my second winter season using the Polaris but we had very limited snowfall last year. The picture is from this past Friday pushing 8 inches of snow. The snow was wet enough to support the weight of the four wheeler and I was able to stack the snow much higher than the light fluffy snow. No problems at all pushing the 8 inches of wet snow with the Polaris. Looking forward to the next 6-10 inches forecasted for Monday night and Tuesday. Bring it!


I am just a few towns over from Quincy, That last "storm" was quite a dissapointment!


----------



## Antlerart06

darrell85;1699156 said:


> I am just a few towns over from Quincy, That last "storm" was quite a dissapointment!


Wasn't a disappointment here 8 inches here I'm 60 miles east of Quincy was at Quincy Thursday and I could see there wasn't much snow over there

So far for the season we had 14.5 '' that's total of 3 storms


----------



## XTROOPER

*Rtv 1100*

My Kubota RTV 1100 with Blizzard plow has worked well for me. I have a very long (1/8 mile) shale driveway. This is my third plow, the previous were Curtis and were too light duty for what I needed.

XTROOPER


----------



## Roper7

*Gator with Boss V*

This works great. I have several fast food, filling stations and banks to do. The turning radius is awesome. This is the best plow I have ever had.


----------



## Roper7

*Gator with Boss V*

While plowing at a Burger King.


----------



## wislxer

Roper7;1712008 said:


> While plowing at a Burger King.


More pics of this please!!! Love it! Has it plowed any deep snow yet? I'm always interested in these UTVs with the boss plows because I really want one. How's it hold the blade so far? Thanks!


----------



## glngib

2014 Polaris Ranger 570 with a Polaris Glacier 2 plow with a 66" poly Snow Glide blade.


----------



## Roper7

wislxer;1712989 said:


> More pics of this please!!! Love it! Has it plowed any deep snow yet? I'm always interested in these UTVs with the boss plows because I really want one. How's it hold the blade so far? Thanks!


I will work on more pics. I have 12 parking lots to do, total of about 218,000 square feet. The deepest snow so far has been 6". Was not a problem at all. The Gator handles the blade with out any issues. And, it can stack the snow pretty high, which helps with parking spaces. I work this unit pretty hard. My back up is a tractor with out a cab (hope not to us it). So, the Gator needs to do it all.


----------

